# M3 aero wheels



## 3 SHMRCK (Aug 29, 2018)

"I'm no engineer, but..." 
I am confused about the science of the Aero Wheels. If reducing the drag caused by the spinning wheels is the goal... Optimally, wouldn't there be 2 different versions of wheel covers = one for the driver side and one for the passenger side ?? All driver side wheels rotate counter-clock-wise - all passenger side wheels rotate clock-wise. Right???

Its a very specific design that must have been intended to rotate ONE way. When mounted on the "other" side of the car the wheel covers are effectively rotating backwards - it cant be optimal on both sides!!?!

I Tweeted this Q to the Robert Palin - the Tesla Aerodynamic guru... I got nothing. "crickets". https://electrek.co/2018/01/19/tesla-model-3-aero-wheels-explained/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The aero caps aren't really all that directional. They appear that way mainly due to the use of the two colors. Try looking at one from the backside.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I think that you may be overthinking it. If it is a symmetrical design, it's the same on both sides.
But in this case, I believe the goal is to effectively make it a solid disk, with no airflow, or slight flow.


----------

